# T Tops



## whoisthepac (Nov 5, 2006)

how do you guys think T tops would look on the gto? I think I'd like it.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I think a targa top would be cooler:cool


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Here are my preferences:

1. Nothing (less weight, no problem with leaking or repair)

2. Targa (something cool about a Corvette-style panel)

3. Steel sunroof (instead of a glass sunroof as it weighs less and doesn't detract from the lines of the car -- 1970 Mopars used to have these and they're still the best)

4. Glass moonroof (used to like having these things but found out that I hardly ever use them, they weigh a lot and a big dark rectangle in the middle of the roof kinda sucks)

5. T-tops (had them on a couple of cars and really hated them -- you get peed on when opening the door, you have to store them -- and they weigh a ton...)


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

I'd go with a metal sunroof then a glass moonroof. Thing I like about them is you can open and close them on the fly, no pulling over to dig the tops out of the trunk.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

A ragtop option would have been awesome.


----------



## whoisthepac (Nov 5, 2006)

Hasn't anyone photoshopped these up yet?


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

> 2. Targa (something cool about a Corvette-style panel)
> 
> 3. Steel sunroof (instead of a glass sunroof as it weighs less and doesn't detract from the lines of the car -- 1970 Mopars used to have these and they're still the best)
> 
> ...


I agree with these comments; as cool as glass roofs and T-tops looked in the showroom, day to day use was a pain. I remember reading somewhere (here?) that our GTO's can't have sunroofs because of the roof structure. Is that true??


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

kevracer said:


> I remember reading somewhere (here?) that our GTO's can't have sunroofs because of the roof structure. Is that true??


 Nope. The Holden Monaros were available with sunroofs. A company named Westvaco(?) makes them -- and sell them in the US.


----------



## GTOFEVR (Jan 16, 2007)

i have seen a yellow gto locally with a sunroof, this guy got it installed in cedar rapids iowa for 1400$ and once installed, the sunroof carries the same GM warranty as the car, as if the sunroof was in the car at time of new purchase. if you get an extended coverage however, i am not positive that it would be covered.

kyle


----------

